# Halloween Audio Sharing Blog Poll



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

In my opinion the best is Scar Stuff.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Scar Stuff got me hooked. Not real active anymore, but for a while there it was just the best.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I tried buidling an awesome music sharing blog, but the money grubbing music industry trolls had my links deleted as fast as I could replace them.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

When Scar Stuff went away, your blog was the place to be. You fought the good fight for many moons.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I tried until that Troll attacked, and I have not recovered since. Every file I share he has had deleted no matter where I have the file stored. Then after Megacrapload disappeared I just stopped replacing links.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Scar Stuff was the correct answer!!!

See my latest post for a Spectacular Halloween Treat!!!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Halloweiner said:


> I tried buidling an awesome music sharing blog, but the money grubbing music industry trolls had my links deleted as fast as I could replace them.


I so greatly loved and appreciated all the hard work you put into your blog, I was a mp3 hoarder back in the day and you fed my addiction!! LOL... seriously though, you introduced so many of us to such a wide variety of music. Just wanted to say thanks again!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Halloweiner said:


> I tried buidling an awesome music sharing blog, but the money grubbing music industry trolls had my links deleted as fast as I could replace them.


Thank you so much for keeping the blog up and running for so long. I too have found many gems there.


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

I think I've replaced my files four times, Sharebee was one that I used but it died including the mirrors. Mediafire restricted my files, some links still work but some just can't be downloaded. Then I went to 4shared after a while due to inactivity they straight out closed my account. Some files worked but other files had issues downloading as from what people tell me. Then I went over to MEGA and that seems to be doing good so far, they have been up for about a year now. 30GB of files still on there. Fixing the broken links can be a pain!

I didn't really experience most of the other blogs that have come and gone but I think mine is close to hitting 8 or 9 years. I have no idea how long I can keep doing this cause it's getting difficult finding physical albums out there. Thank God Walmart still sell them but they are the same albums that I've had for years.


----------



## siys (Jun 12, 2009)

Brandon, Your Scary Sounds Of Halloween is the greatest Halloween blog in current existence. I love Halloween sound effects and your site is an absolute joy for me. I understand about the hassles of sharing, but there are those of use who greatly appreciate the effort that goes into it and thank you for sharing so generously. Cheers, Stevo


----------



## Yoraidragon (Oct 2, 2016)

Hmm... I will post a free Halloween Dance Beat I made last year.


----------

